# Lodge grill



## Steve H (Jan 15, 2020)

Thinking about pulling the trigger on this.








Anybody has one? Thoughts or concerns?


----------



## tropics (Jan 15, 2020)

Steve someone did a post on that years back I'll see if I can find it
Richie


----------



## Johnny Ray (Jan 15, 2020)

I bought this same grill a few years ago and used it few times without properly seasoning it. It ended up in storage for a couple of years and got into pretty bad shape.
A few weeks ago I got it out and completely refurbished it. Now it looks better than brand new.
Problem is, now I refuse to use it because it looks so darn good.

lol,
Johnny Ray


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Jan 15, 2020)

I cant remember who it was but someone just in the last few months made a post about grilling on one of these. They look cool though I would love to have one!


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Jan 15, 2020)

I looked at one one at the Lodge factory store at S. Pittsburg, TN.  I'd buy a Weber smokey Joe instead.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 15, 2020)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> I looked at one one at the Lodge factory store at S. Pittsburg, TN.  I'd buy a Weber smokey Joe instead.



I have the smokey Joe premium, great grill. Just digging that cast iron.


----------



## chopsaw (Jan 15, 2020)

Looks like a good time to me . 




__





						Lodge Sportsman Cast Iron Grill
					

I always talk about my grill, but never show it. I figured I would show it tonight with a few turkey burgers. Burgers overcooked while I was photographing but were saved by some cheddar and gouda cheese.




					www.smokingmeatforums.com


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 15, 2020)

Bet it would be great to sear a steak on


----------



## daveomak (Jan 15, 2020)

Here's Brian's thread....





__





						Hibachi?
					

Friends  I woke up this morning with a feeling that I just didn't have enough equipment. When I was a kids Hibachis were really popular.  No patio was without one. Some were good and some were junk. I see them every now and then on the "seasonal isle" next to cheap charcoal and lighter fluid...




					www.smokingmeatforums.com
				




..


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 15, 2020)

I like it!


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 15, 2020)

That thing looks pretty cool. I'm sure I could find a few uses for one of those!


----------



## Steve H (Jan 15, 2020)

Johnny Ray said:


> I bought this same grill a few years ago and used it few times without properly seasoning it. It ended up in storage for a couple of years and got into pretty bad shape.
> A few weeks ago I got it out and completely refurbished it. Now it looks better than brand new.
> Problem is, now I refuse to use it because it looks so darn good.
> 
> ...



That's what I'm afraid of. It turning into a garage queen!


----------



## Steve H (Jan 15, 2020)

Like I needed another grill....it'll be here Friday. OY! I can here the wife already


----------



## Steve H (Jan 15, 2020)

daveomak said:


> Here's Brian's thread....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I had a CI Hibachi when I first got back to the states. But I left it in the elements. Being a young buck, it never occurred to me that it could be saved.


----------



## xray (Jan 15, 2020)

Enjoy the toy!

Even though I don’t have one, I like dinking around on my lil smokey joe kettle


----------



## Steve H (Jan 15, 2020)

xray said:


> Enjoy the toy!
> 
> Even though I don’t have one, I like dinking around on my lil smokey joe kettle



My smokey Joe won't be ignored. I will clean it up nice. And it will our travel rig. Drinking around the grill? Who does that?! ;)


----------



## xray (Jan 15, 2020)

That actually wasn’t a typo, I meant tinkering with the little grill when I have a gas grill and two bigger smokers.

But as for drinking, I automatically reach for a beer when I light the grill!


----------



## Steve H (Jan 15, 2020)

xray said:


> That actually wasn’t a typo, I meant tinkering with the little grill when I have a gas grill and two bigger smokers.
> 
> But as for drinking, I automatically reach for a beer when I light the grill!



Atta boy! Had me worried for a second.


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 15, 2020)

Looks like a neat "new" little toy.


----------



## texomakid (Jan 15, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Like I needed another grill....it'll be here Friday. OY! I can here the wife already


You're my hero Steve. "I have too many grills" said NO ONE EVER!!!!


----------



## Steve H (Jan 15, 2020)

texomakid said:


> You're my hero Steve. "I have too many grills" said NO ONE EVER!!!!



Can you convince my wife for me? ;)


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 15, 2020)

They are great for Kabobs but remove ash and put it away after each use. They are prone to Rust and rot out from the alkalinity of wet ash...JJ


----------



## jcam222 (Jan 15, 2020)

I think they are awesome and I love my Lodge cast iron skillets. I just don’t know if I’d end up using it much. Love to snap one up used though


----------



## texomakid (Jan 16, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Can you convince my wife for me? ;)


LMAO


----------



## Steve H (Jan 20, 2020)

Got it! It'll be a bit before I use it. I see that some people line the grill under the coal grate with foil to help protect it and help keeping it clean.


----------



## old sarge (Jan 20, 2020)

Steve H said:


> Thinking about pulling the trigger on this.
> 
> View attachment 428596
> 
> ...


I've owned mine for at least 18 years. While a tad light on grilling area, it is terrific!


----------



## Winterrider (Jan 20, 2020)

Sure is a cute little bugger.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 20, 2020)

old sarge said:


> I've owned mine for at least 18 years. While a tad light on grilling area, it is terrific!



Thanks Sarge! My large, but cheapo, charcoal grill is on it's last legs.  And since it is just me and the one who must be obeyed. A smaller one makes sense. If we have company I can fire up the smokey Joe to help the load.


----------



## Steve H (Jan 20, 2020)

Winterrider said:


> Sure is a cute little bugger.



It is alright. But a hefty little bugger!


----------

